# American youth



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Blame public schools for the twisted ideas of our youth. This may explain why some still think Obama is ok. Watch it, but perhaps in the morning so you don't lay awake tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=VxHfYNTrnic


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is sad....but it the bed we made as a country... or our elected officials.

Think about all the programs in the last ten years or longer.

Cash for Clunkers
Bail out of Banks
Bail out of auto industry
Tax rebates for First Time home buyers
The "health care" bill....or the talk of Health Care for All (Free healthcare)
Assistance programs or grants for first time home buyers
No down payments or programs that pay for down payments on homes.
Goverment Loan programs for cheaper loans, low income household loans, etc.
Goverment keeps extending the job loss benefits or unemployment benefits.

Then the other social programs.

Also all you hear any elected official talk about is "Creating New or More Jobs"..... The goverment does not create jobs....a need creates jobs.

These kids are brainwashed... that is until they start to make some real $$ then some start to switch over. Some...and not enough.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The link so you do not need to watch it full screen.

Chuck Norris doesn't believe in ravioli. He stuffs a live turtle with beef and smothers it in pig's blood.

Edit
I forgot to put my comments. A person should want the Gov in their business as little as possible. I do think the cost of higer ed is out of hand.

Count from one to ten. That's how long it would take Chuck Norris to kill you...Fourty seven times.

End Edit


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I forgot to put my comments. A person should want the Gov in their business as little as possible. I do think the cost of higer ed is out of hand.


Agreed.

One thing about higher education or a 4 year college.... When did it become a "right" for everyone? I agree with high school. But college. There are so many other options out there.... Military, Community Colleges, Vocational Schools, Online classes, etc.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What gets my goat is how so many jobs that should not need a 4 year degree make it mandatory. The company I work for has a small aftermarket parts call center. All of our phone monkeys have a bachelor's degree in something. Seriously why do these jobs require a degree? It is total BS. I used to work at sykes and seriously a trained chimp can do that job. Same with here.

"hello "company name" this is "your name". I guess you need the degree so you will not suck start a handgun while doing a dead end job. It is funny. I am in IT with an associate's degree. Funny I have power to bring my company to the stone ages but I can not answer their phones.

If you really want to go to university study hard and go. If you can not pay for it join up. I hear the armed forces are always looking for good people.

Chuck Norris is not Politically Correct. He is just Correct. Always.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree... But again a product of our society. When everyone has a degree it makes them less valuable, if you know what I mean. Almost everyone entering the "professional" work force now a days has a degree. So the market is saturated with people who have a degree. Pretty soon you will need a degree to say "you want fries with that".

Chuck Norris has a grizzly bear rug in his bedroom. the bear is not dead it is just afraid to move.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I know what you mean. Bismarck wants its IT people to have a Masters. About that want fries with that. That is what I want to do spend 60k and make 8 bucks an hour.


----------

